
Social Text: Reviews: A History of Debt - jchrisa
http://www.socialtextjournal.org/reviews/2011/10/review-of-david-graebers-debt.php
======
cstross
Strongly recommended: Graeber's _Debt: The first five thousand years_ makes a
lot of points, many of them arguable, but the one _inarguable_ thing about it
is that it will make you think about this subject from perspectives you hadn't
considered before.

